# dark amber goo? ?



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

For 3 days now my doe has had some maybe dark blood or dark amber discharge. Baby moving good and mom comfortable. How long is it this color before labor? It was whitish before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would expect birthing to happen that day if you are seeing amber goo. I would go in and make sure she is dialated and that the kid is in proper position. Three days of amber goo doesn't sound right.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Its small amounts and sticky. She acts perfectly fine eating drinking etc..still has ligaments and kid(s) moving in the flank area on right side.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

My doe started with small amounts of amber goo two weeks ago. She had it for a couple days, mostly dried up around her vulva. Then it stopped and now it's back again tonight. She's also eating and acting just fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe its just dirty discharge?...the amber goo is what you see when baby is heading out...: ).. discharge is normal off and on a few weeks, even a month before babies are due...if she is acing normal...eating drinking does not seem stressed..I would wait and see it through..the white goo was most likely her plug..so time is near..watch the ligs..full tight udder, swollen vulva...: )


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She's has a pretty full bag and vulva is swollen and loose. Ligs are still there but sunken down. I'm expecting anytime but the color of discharge is like a old blood color. Was thinking it might be cervix preparing. But couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That's normal....some goat will discharge..I agree I think its the body getting ready..: ) sounds like soon...happy kidding..I have one on the burner too....Ugh waiting i the pits lol


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I hate waiting! I wish they could talk and tell me "no not today" or "yup its time"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I hear ya....I wish we could train them to go to their corner when its time lol...


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I cannot for the life of me find her left ligament! Normally I can, but I dug around and couldn't find it. The right one is there more mushy tho. Where the other go??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That I am not sure?/ just learning the ligs myself...


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Oy I know! My first kidding was last month and everything was text book. I was so lucky. Momma bagged lost ligs was squatting all day then dragged me back to the kidding pen. Ate dinner took a shower went to check her and was just starting labor hour and half later was our first kid. Went so easy! Of course they all have to be different...


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

That's great your first kidding was textbook! Youre very lucky! I ended up with two stillborns and my husband pulling the third and the fourth shot out after and then trying to get them to breathe was the most heart wrenching experience for my first time and my goats first time so I am still freaked from it all last year! Hope your other doe goes textbook too!! (Ps my doe was 6 yrs old ff, but my little bucklings were the greatest joy last spring!)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This has beena very hard year on many....I wish you the very best kidding with her : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They can come and go. But she does sound closer.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

How's she doing? Kids yet?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

None yet, but lots of goo today. Wasn't as thrilled with eating today. Babies moving like crazy!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

sounds like her plug to me. We have a doe thats been having this for a month - sent her in the kidding stall several times fearing early delivery but nothing! She is due now next week and still get a tad of sticky dark goo off and on.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I was lucky too with my first kidding, fed the goats at 8 that morning she was acting fine but i noticed her udder was huge but she was acting normal so i was having a yard sale that morning went back to garage, got a gut feeling to check on her this was at 11:15 she was in the barn laying down pushing her doeling out..I didn't have time to fret or anything lol..I did call my friend a lil freaked out but it literally took her like two minutes..and not too long after delivered the afterbirth..


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I love hearing yalls stories!


----------

